# [Theme] BlackedOUT SMS and Dialer (4.0.3)



## kbucksot

From the Galaxy Nexus. Works on any device that is running Android 4.0.3

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15898-theme-blackedout-sms-and-dialer-403/


----------

